# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مرت سنين

## ساهر الصبح

مرت سنين وفي بالي سؤال     الفراق حلم لو انه أكيد                                            الفكر  يرحل في دروب الخيال    ورحلة الأحزان في قلبي تزيد                                    ان طلبت الفرح جاوبني محال    مارضيت بالحزن لكنه الوحيد                                    مرت سنين وماجاني جواب    الغياب يتعب ويزيد  الحنين                                         انقضى عمري في هم وعذاب        وانتظرانك منه ترجعين    فرحه تقبل من وسط السراب تمسح المكتوب من فوق  الجبين مرت سنين ولا غيرك بديل والسنين تمضي ومافيها رجوع وكل سنيني  توادعني رحيل وفي هواكي قلبي مايعرف خضوع ماحلمت تعودي وفي عدتك اكبر  مستحيل النظر يرحل وتبقى لي الدموع

----------

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً* 
*او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه* 
*وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل*
*ولكن*
*لا تندم على حب مضى فلا تنسى ان ذاك الحب جعلك حزين ..!*


*اخي ساهر الصبح* 


*الذكرى وحدها هي من تسعدنا وتخلّد لحظاتنا الجميله المتبقيه لنا ... ولكن أحياناً* 

*لانريد لأي ذكرى أن تبقى في خيالنا حتى لو كانت جميلة(( والسبب الم الفراق* 

*اخي ((كلمات راقية عبرت عن ما في  قلبك قبل قلمك من احساس مرهف* 


*كن بخير* 


*موفق*

----------

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011), 

ساهر الصبح (05-08-2011)

----------


## ساهر الصبح

بودي انسى بس مافي شخص قادر يدخل قلبي وينسيني مشكوره على احساسك الجميل

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

ولكن مااجمل الماضي

----------


## نينوى الحر

*    النسيان نعمة إلهية خارقة .
   الحكيم من يستثمرها ..
  استشعرت الحزن في كلماتك .
لكن بريق الأمل قادم فلا تيأس* .

----------

